# 100% het kahl albino boa x ?????



## Katanauk (Mar 6, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance as I'm just starting to get to grips with genetics 
but can anyone suggest if I decide to breed my girl (100% het kahl albino boa) what would be the nicest possible outcomes and with what type of Male I should pair her with .... thanks in advance


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Katanauk said:


> Please excuse my ignorance as I'm just starting to get to grips with genetics
> but can anyone suggest if I decide to breed my girl (100% het kahl albino boa) what would be the nicest possible outcomes and with what type of Male I should pair her with .... thanks in advance



Pair with a male hypo het Kahl albino (or if you can afford it, a sunglow male)

That would give:

het albino x hypo het albino

37.5% hypo poss het albino 
37.5% normal poss het albino
12.5% albino
12.5% sunglow



het albino x sunglow

25% normal het albino
25% albino
25% hypo het albino
25% sunglow



The advantage of using the more expensive sunglow is that the babies will be 'better' commercially as all the offspring will be 100% known in terms of their genetics and 100% hets are easier to sell and worth more money than possible hets. Also, you have better odds on the more desirable animals.

:2thumb:


There are lots of other options, but you want your male to be at least het albino or (better) visual albino.

If you get another recessive mutation, you will not be able to produce visual babies of that mutation in the first generation (because you female doesn't carry the mutation), but if you get a co-dominant mutation, you could see visual babies and if it is also het albino or albino as well, you should see albino combos.

:2thumb:


----------



## Katanauk (Mar 6, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all your help its much appreciated


----------

